# ♦️16 rear hubs .♦️



## Junkman Bob (Jun 4, 2022)

Up for DOND are 16 misc rear hubs … and 2 cogs …Ad 20 for shipping .. Postal MO , Reg MO
Shipped to continental 48
feel free to ask any questions or more pics !!
These will clean up great … soak in gas or parts cleaner for an hour and wipe down …👍🏻🇺🇸
Stay safe out there all 👍🏻🇺🇸


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 15, 2022)

No reasonable offer refused!!!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 23, 2022)

Nice inventory lot Here


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 2, 2022)

Bumpeee


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 5, 2022)

Dond …. I’m easy 😜


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 19, 2022)

Great parts lot


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 15, 2022)

One bid could possibly take all these home …👍👍👍


----------

